# stats and lifts?



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

Weight

Height

Deadlift max

OHP max

bench max?

I'm pleased with progress so far on current cycle.

98kg

6'4"

200kg deadlift (up by 25kg)

100kg OHP (up by 20kg)

150kg bench (up by 20kg)

Gloat over, very happy lol


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

95kg

5'10"

Bench 110kg 3 reps

Squat 160kg 2 reps

Deadlift 170kg 4 reps

OHP no idea on max i do 60-70kg for reps never do low reps on it.

I never do 1 rep max so not sure what they are might try them at the end of this cycle.


----------



## gtir (Sep 25, 2012)

124kg

6ft 4"

bench 180kg 10 reps 210kg 1 rep

ohp 140kg

DL dont do cause of ventral hernia waiting for op


----------



## crazy (Apr 6, 2011)

Last time I went for Max's I think I was only 69kg 

Squat 165kg 1 rep

Bench 110kg 2 reps

Deads 145 1 rep ( don't like them)


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

61kg

5'4"

dl, silver dollar 216kg(thats what all comps so far have been so concentrated on that)

from floor 150kg(only tried it a few times, think if i concentrated on it i could do better)

OHP, not something i have done much of, but have managed 70kg, only tried a few times though.

Bench 85kg, only started that recently too....but work in progress.

My technique is sh1tty on everything so that is just power based....hoping that learning technique will improve my numbers


----------



## Vastus Med' (Sep 7, 2012)

some impressive lifts there chaps.Heres my stats..

BW-99.5kg

squat-200kg for 4 reps

deads-260kg for 2 reps

bench-142kg for 4 reps (Dismal)

standind OHP-82kg for 5 reps

i havent tried any 1rep max yet as ive only recently moved to powerlifting from BBuilding routine.


----------



## powerclean1985 (Jul 18, 2011)

5ft 8

85kg

deadlift 230kg x1

bench 135kg x 1

squat 205kg x 1

ohp 92.5kg x 1


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

5.8

90/95kg depending on food lol

Deads PB 220kg

Squat ATG 180kg

Bench 145KG

OHP 102.5kg

But recently cant to F**K all is I get constant back cramps is driving me MAD


----------



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

dont do maxs just lift what feels heavy on the day but did a 230kg deadlift today for reps was pleased with that as the lads doing the competition couldnt get past 190


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

Weight

Height

Deadlift max

OHP max

bench max?

100.7kg

6'2

250kg dead

ohp i dont do it stood, but i did 90x2 seated today, (touching chest w/bar), and im on dnp cutting, so weak as **** atm.

160kg bench


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2012)

5'7

93.4kg

All maxes are pb's from the end of working sets.

Squat 200

DL 260

Bench 145

Strict ohp 90


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Weight: 121kg

Height: 6' 3"

Deadlift max: 242.5kg x5

OHP max: 115kg (strict standing press)

bench max?: 170kg

Natty


----------



## Viking88 (Mar 29, 2012)

6.2

102kg

DL 225kg 2reps raw

Squat 205kg para 1rm raw

Bench 185kg raw/200kg done equipped

Ohp 100kg dont really do it tho.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

6ft aroun 115kg

deadlift 300kg

squat 240kg

bench 160kg

overhead 130kg


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Bout 13 stone 7

5 foot 9 I think

Bench 100kg for 5

Dead lift 160 for a rep

Sqauts Donno last time 80kg or so about 3 months ago


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

If all these lifts are being done with correct form there are a lot of potential powerlifting champions in this thread...


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

80-85kg /just about 13stone

5ft10 ish

70/75 bench

110 squat

125 deadlift

not great lol, got dodgey shoulders though, they always crunch which doesnt help


----------



## exvigourbeast (Dec 4, 2009)

Mingster said:


> If all these lifts are being done with correct form there are a lot of potential powerlifting champions in this thread...


Allow me to remedy this lol

Bench - 140kg : 2 reps

Squat - 180kg : 3 reps

Deadlift - 255kg : 2 reps

OHP (very recently started) : 90kg : 3 reps

not special but respectable your thinking .... however

Body Weight : Oh f**king dear - 138kg ....the shame :crying:


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Bw: 90kg

Height: 6ft2"

Bp:130kg 1rm

Dead?

Front Squat:90kg

Iv got a dodgy back, had surgery on it so won't be back squating or deadlifting again, but my back squat was always half of my front squat or maybe just over so I would guess 160-180kg back squat just to give a number.

Currently been off aas 16weeks come xmas, cruised on trt test and abit slin pwo, lost no strength this whole time so very happy.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Lifts above avi, 125KG BW. Going for 160KG BP on Monday. Training for less than 3 years.


----------



## brandon91 (Jul 4, 2011)

Weight - 85kg

Height - 5'11

Deadlift max - 160kg (not tested in a while)

OHP max - 70kg strict

bench max - 100kg

Squat max - 120kg


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Weight 95kg

Height - 5'9

Deadlift max - 200kg

Squat max - 170kg

Bench max - 130kg


----------



## Vastus Med' (Sep 7, 2012)

Mingster said:


> If all these lifts are being done with correct form there are a lot of potential powerlifting champions in this thread...


who do you think has potential?


----------



## squirt (Mar 22, 2012)

75.5kg 5ft7

bench 135kg

squat 160kg due to injury :cursing: was 180kg

deadlift 210kg

dont ohp but can do 40kg Db seated shoulder press for 10


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

> who do you think has potential?


Well, it depends on the legitimacy of the lifts quoted...

Are the bench presses paused? Do the feet remain stationary? Does the ass leave the bench?

Are the deads hitched? Are they fully locked out?

Are the squats to depth? There has recently been a thread where a very strong lad has been shown on video benching 220 and squatting 300, but neither of the lifts would have classed as 'good' in a competition. There is a big difference in so-called gym lifting and 'good' competition lifting tbf... There's another guy benching 180 but his bum never contacts the bench. A strong guy for sure but not an acceptable lift really...


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

5ft 11

89kg natty

Deadlift 180kg

Squat 175kg

OHP strict 70kg

Bench 100kg


----------



## icamero1 (Jul 3, 2009)

5"10'

78kg

DL 180

Squat 150

Bench 115


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

height 5ft6

weght 75kg

bench 140kg

deadlift 190kg

squat 150kg


----------



## Vastus Med' (Sep 7, 2012)

Mingster said:


> Well, it depends on the legitimacy of the lifts quoted...
> 
> Are the bench presses paused? Do the feet remain stationary? Does the ass leave the bench?
> 
> ...


ok i see what you mean.....so people need to show if equiped or not or comp or gym stats.

well i can dead 240 with tacky then its wraps after that

my squats are defo legit ..probably too low for power squats

bench...**** does come up a bit and there isnt much of a pause.

standing OHP are good apart from the first on which i sort of push press.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

> ok i see what you mean.....so people need to show if equiped or not or comp or gym stats.
> 
> well i can dead 240 with tacky then its wraps after that
> 
> ...


It's not so much equipped. I'm assuming all the lifts quoted in this thread are raw.

We've all seen people doing partial bench presses or using minimal range of motion on their squats and classing them as good lifts.

It depends on what class an individual would compete in, but I would say that anyone benching 150 or thereabouts, and squatting and deadlifting 200+ have potential, and even with lower lifts than this if you are young and/or of a light bodyweight.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Shame the OP never asked people to say if they are natty or assisted, would have been interesting to see the difference.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Marrsy86 said:


> Shame the OP never asked people to say if they are natty or assisted, would have been interesting to see the difference.


Pretty sure the natty's will let us know without any prompting tbh:whistling:


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Height 6'1 and a bit

Current Weight: 134kgs

All lifts raw (squat included knee wraps)

Squat (in comp): 320kgs

Front Squat: 225kgs

Bench (in comp): 200kgs (@110kg BW)

Dead (in comp): 350kgs

OHP:

Strict pre pec reattachment 140kgs - Currently about 130kgs,

Push Press pre pec reattachment 175kgs - Current 160kgs


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

MattGriff said:


> Height 6'1 and a bit
> 
> Current Weight: 134kgs
> 
> ...


Weakling :whistling:


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Weakling :whistling:


Working on it.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

MattGriff said:


> Working on it.


Impressive lifts Matt. Are you competing this year??


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2012)

MattGriff said:


> Height 6'1 and a bit
> 
> Current Weight: 134kgs
> 
> ...


Them lifts are special Matt!

Strongest on ukm?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Spawn of Haney said:


> Them lifts are special Matt!
> 
> Strongest on ukm?


Got to be close. Some strong boys on here though.

JW etc.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Impressive lifts Matt. Are you competing this year??


I've competed several times this year mate, won the English and British Powerlifting champs and competed but had to pull out of Watfords Strongest Man in September


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Huntingground said:


> Got to be close. Some strong boys on here though.
> 
> JW etc.


I very much doubt JW is lifting as much as MattGriff although if he is, congrats there.

225kg front squat, massive weight!!

They're all massive lifts though.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

Ricky12345 said:


> Bout 13 stone 7
> 
> 5 foot 9 I think
> 
> ...


get squatting son, atg aswell!


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Bench + Deadlift : To be confirmed 9th Dec...


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Spawn of Haney said:


> Them lifts are special Matt!
> 
> Strongest on ukm?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I very much doubt JW is lifting as much as MattGriff although if he is, congrats there.
> 
> 225kg front squat, massive weight!!
> 
> They're all massive lifts though.


http://testosteronemuscle.co.uk/competitive-lifting-59/tm-lifting-league-2985/

Member	Bodyweight (kg)	Squat (kg)	Bench (kg)	Deadlift (kg)	Total (kg)	Notes

JW007	110	355	225	340	920

Not sure if in comp though!!


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

I don't really go on TM but used to follow JW on here. Nice guy I always found BUT, I doubt the squat was as low as Matts.

BIG lifts all the same.


----------



## jord222 (Sep 13, 2012)

16st 2lb

5' 11 1/2"

Deadlift - 120kg x 6

OHP - 90kg x 6

Bench - 100kg x 2


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

6 ft 7, 102kg

Bench 105kg x5 not sure 1rm

Deadlift 185kg x1

Squat 145kg x 8 not sure 1rm


----------

